# Almost finished



## Mungthetard (Jun 9, 2014)

58 murray super deluxe Fleetline


----------



## mike j (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, that cleaned up nice. Really sharp bike.


----------



## Monarky (Jun 9, 2014)

mike j said:


> Wow, that cleaned up nice. Really sharp bike.




I agree your bike cleaned up nicely.... Tell us how you did it and what you used?  Monarky


----------



## then8j (Jun 9, 2014)

Where and how did you find the light?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 11, 2014)

then8j said:


> Where and how did you find the light?




Beautiful job.  As above, cool super Rocket Ray!


----------



## stoney (Jun 11, 2014)

Great cleanup. My favorite post war bike.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 22, 2014)

Is there pictures?
I can't see them.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 22, 2014)

No pictures for me either...

Mike


----------



## stoney (Jun 22, 2014)

No more pics seen.


----------

